# England Premiership 29/11-01/12



## A_Skywalker (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 24, 2008)

Tough matches.
Will leave it for later this week if I got some ideas.


----------



## Cristiano66 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunderland-Bolton
Prediction: X2

Bolton in my mind will have enough for x or 2. Considering my last bets I will bet only hamburger money on that.


----------



## 30Seconds (Nov 25, 2008)

Cristiano66 said:
			
		

> Sunderland-Bolton
> Prediction: X2
> 
> Bolton in my mind will have enough for x or 2. Considering my last bets I will bet only hamburger money on that.


Probably they will, but the odds are not good for taking.


----------



## Pro (Nov 28, 2008)

Tottenham to beat Everton!
Looks like great price. Redknapp completely transformed them and they are at the top if you look only the last 6-7 matches. Everton are on a good run, but they are not the same like last season.
If you watched West Ham- Everton you will see that West ham completely dominated and fell apart in the end, only this let Everton steal the win. Tottenham are on best form ever this season and if they play like last matches I just don't see what Everton can do.

EDIT: And the price I got is 2.10


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 29, 2008)

Pro said:
			
		

> Tottenham to beat Everton!
> Looks like great price. Redknapp completely transformed them and they are at the top if you look only the last 6-7 matches. Everton are on a good run, but they are not the same like last season.
> If you watched West Ham- Everton you will see that West ham completely dominated and fell apart in the end, only this let Everton steal the win. Tottenham are on best form ever this season and if they play like last matches I just don't see what Everton can do.
> 
> EDIT: And the price I got is 2.10


at betfair is even more


----------



## peleus (Jan 18, 2014)

How about the odds for this year for Everton, I was curios to see how they are.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 20, 2014)

peleus said:


> How about the odds for this year for Everton, I was curios to see how they are.


http://www.betting-forum.com/threads/football-daily-picks.7594/page-23#post-22887 some clutch re your question


----------

